# firefox wont run



## nedry (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi i am trying to run Firefox 54.0_1 (from the ports tree) and I keep getting 

```
signal 11 core dumped
```
 any ideas?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 23, 2017)

nedry said:


> any ideas?


Get a backtrace of the crash with e.g. `lldb -f /usr/local/bin/firefox -c ~/firefox.core -o bt -b`

FWIW, Firefox 54.0,1 works fine for me.


----------



## nedry (Jun 23, 2017)

i compiled mine from the ports tree using `make install clean` and selecting defaults.


----------



## nedry (Jun 23, 2017)

i get error 
	
	



```
error file specified in --core (-c) option does not exist
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 23, 2017)

nedry said:


> i get error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


firefox.core must be somewhere if it core dumps. Try to find it: `find / -name firefox.core`



nedry said:


> i compiled mine from the ports tree using  make install clean  and selecting defaults.


Mine is built with SNDIO=on in Poudriere.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 5, 2017)

Tobic, the one installed with `pkg firefox` does not work fine for me. Does the following help?


```
bsd# lldb -f /usr/local/bin/firefox -c ~/firefox.core -o bt -b
(lldb) target create "/usr/local/bin/firefox" --core "/usr/home/user0/firefox.core"
Core file '/usr/home/user0/firefox.core' (x86_64) was loaded.
(lldb) bt
* thread #1, name = 'Chrome_ChildThread', stop reason = signal SIGSEGV
* frame #0: 0x000000080d4d68c7 libxul.so`mozilla::ipc::MessageChannel::OnChannelErrorFromLink(void) + 535
frame #1: 0x000000080d4d7bfd libxul.so`virtual function non-virtual override offset : -16 mozilla::ipc::ProcessLink::OnChannelError(void) + 45
frame #2: 0x0000000813e96cea libevent-2.1.so.6`___lldb_unnamed_symbol64$$libevent-2.1.so.6 + 1322
frame #3: 0x0000000813e92cff libevent-2.1.so.6`event_base_loop + 1263
frame #4: 0x000000080d4b9fa7 libxul.so`base::MessagePumpLibevent::Run(base::MessagePump::Delegate*) + 247
frame #5: 0x000000080d4b8bd8 libxul.so`MessageLoop::Run(void) + 72
frame #6: 0x000000080d4c0f76 libxul.so`base::Thread::ThreadMain(void) + 166
frame #7: 0x000000080d4bcb77 libxul.so`ThreadFunc(void*) + 7
frame #8: 0x0000000801d92bc5 libthr.so.3`___lldb_unnamed_symbol1$$libthr.so.3 + 325
```


----------



## hruodr (Aug 5, 2017)

After doing:


```
% pkg set -n libevent2:libevent
% pkg set -o devel/libevent2:devel/libevent
```

I still get core dumpings, but less verbose answer from `lldb`:


```
# lldb -f /usr/local/bin/firefox -c ~/firefox.core -o bt -b
(lldb) target create "/usr/local/bin/firefox" --core "/usr/home/user0/firefox.core"
Core file '/usr/home/user0/firefox.core' (x86_64) was loaded.
(lldb) bt
* thread #1, name = 'StreamTrans #5', stop reason = signal SIGSEGV
* frame #0: 0x000000080207b84a libc.so.7`__sys_thr_kill + 10
frame #1: 0x000000080207b814 libc.so.7`raise + 52
frame #2: 0x000000080f953ef3 libxul.so`nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler(int, __siginfo*, void*) + 243
frame #3: 0x0000000801d98934 libthr.so.3`___lldb_unnamed_symbol101$$libthr.so.3 + 228
frame #4: 0x0000000801d97ecf libthr.so.3`___lldb_unnamed_symbol82$$libthr.so.3 + 319
frame #5: 0x00007ffffffff003
```

Any hint?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 6, 2017)

I doubt any of us using Firefox have to do what you did with libevent. For that mattter, I don't have libevent2 on my workstation at all.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 6, 2017)

nedry said:


> any ideas?


This shouldn't be so complicated. Why are you compiling it? Perhaps you're choosing some incompatible options. You could try the package to see if that helps.


----------

